
What the Interview Process Is Like at Google, Apple, Amazon and Other Companies - frostmatthew
http://www.fastcompany.com/3055560/the-future-of-work/what-the-interview-process-is-like-at-google-apple-amazon-and-other-tech-
======
banku_brougham
Wow first comment on what I'm sure is going to be a popular thread: Hiring
interview at Amazon was surprisingly humane!

Update: now that I have read the article - looks like the point is something
about the time it takes to interview. And, Amazon interview apparently is well
known to be humane, I guess it's the working at Amazon that is not.

